# Statins and Rheumatoid Arthritis



## C*5_Dodger (Dec 19, 2009)

Dear All,

This may be of interest to those who suffer from Rheumatoid Arthritis. What's more the study is being carried out here in the UK!

Statins and Rheumatoid Arthritis

Regards  Dodger


----------



## Michael Hutch (Jan 20, 2010)

*Statins and protection from Flu as well as rheumatoid artritis?*

Sure,
I also saw a post on the net recently that statins may indeed have anti-inflammatory effects.  So much so, that they may provide protection from flu.
It is interesting that in part, statins protect from cardiovascular disease by 'stablising' plaque (or fatty blockages in small blood vessels) so they dont break off and block other vessels in the heart (and so prevent heart attacks) and stop plaque in blood vessels from breaking off and blocking small vessels in the head (and so help stop stroke). So, they have effects independent of cholesterol reduction, and possibly by 'cementing' these plaque blockages.  They are researching more on this this as we speak.


----------

